# Completely finished!!!



## zfro (Jun 27, 2017)

It took 3 weeks from the start date but im finally done. Im so happy and Zerk seems so happy. Im going to post pics from start to finish. Yes he has already trampled one plant im sure its only time till they all fall to the mighty zerk lol. If you guys want any specifics or any ideas I can give my 2 cents. Or if you have any recommendations for me Id appreciate it. Just hope he gets comfortable that he doesnt hide all the time!

































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zyn (Jun 28, 2017)

Looks great


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Like he's always been there!


----------



## zfro (Jun 28, 2017)

He is coming out during the day and he isn't as skiddish when I put my hand near him!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jun 29, 2017)

Looks awsome.....Good job


----------



## zfro (Jun 29, 2017)

Thank you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## zfro (Jun 29, 2017)

I got a new toy!!!





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Laurie Sobon (Jul 19, 2017)

Looks great!!! I am also planning to build, actullay repurpose a 6' armoire. The baby arrives next week and will be housed in a 40B for a couple months while we build his forever home excited to see the finished setup


----------



## Kay (Jul 19, 2017)

I did the same thing (actually not done)...good luck! 




Laurie Sobon said:


> Looks great!!! I am also planning to build, actullay repurpose a 6' armoire. The baby arrives next week and will be housed in a 40B for a couple months while we build his forever home excited to see the finished


----------



## Kay (Jul 19, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## Joba (Oct 23, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Heather Toyne (Jun 20, 2018)

That looks fantastic! I am a veterinarian and I'm going to refer my clients who own Tegus and some other reptiles to this page. 
Can I ask what the pipe is in the corner? A humidifier?


----------



## WaterRaven (Jul 2, 2018)

Someone looks happy. Looks great!


----------

